
Coronavirus: The Zebra Swan - skmurphy
https://spectator.org/coronavirus-the-zebra-swan/
======
skmurphy
Interesting insights into supply chain challenges just a few weeks away. Key
quotes:

"I’m tired of hearing the phrase “uncharted territory” because at least in
uncharted territory you can pull your canoe over, take a day off, and try to
sort through your bearings. We’re in uncharted territory on class-three rapids
with a tribe of hyper-intelligent axe-wielding bears chasing us."

"There’s nothing we can do but prepare ourselves for the consequences of
decisions already made."

"This week may very well be the worst one because of the nature of the
coronavirus incubation period and the impatience of our modern culture. Many
of us have been effectively quarantined for two or three weeks already, and
we’re feeling the social, psychological, and economic effects of that. It is
exhausting, and we want to know that it’s working. But we can’t know that just
yet. We need to trust that it’s working even as we see the bad news rolling in
this week. We hope we’ll see the effects of our sacrifice translate into
reduced cases. We trust that we’re making a difference, but that faith needs
to manifest itself as evidence fairly soon or morale will go downhill
quickly."

"We’ve taken this pandemic, an event clearly unique in the last 100 years, and
layered upon it an economic event without precedent. What happens when the
world stands still for four weeks? The simple and terrifying answer is that we
don’t know."

